# Home up for sale, Suffolk,Va



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

This has been a nice home for the wife and me for a little over four years. If you're looking for something in northern Suffolk, this could be your place!
http://m.hrmls.com/1535214


----------

